

The Jargon File - petewarden
http://www.catb.org/jargon/

======
drcode
Ah yes, the yearly posting of the Jargon File.

------
slmbrhrt

      ed@e:~$ aptitude search jargon | grep Lexicon
      i   dict-jargon       - dict package for The Jargon Lexicon
    

Essential.

------
jolie
An oldie but a goodie!

------
bhiggins
The Jargon File is a relic. Not only that, it's in some cases overly
influenced by ESR's views, see for example that hacker politics are "more
recently moderate-to-neoconservative" (as well as the anti-idiotarianism
entry).

We should start a NEW new hacker's dictionary.

